# 1982 Spartan Rebuild



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Got some what strated on the rebuild, like i said in the interduction thread it is going to be a long slow process. Monday after work got started with the first of many washings, cleaned out everything that was left by the seller, i counted 12 lifejackets LOL. ended up with some cool old anchor for the backyard bar to display (backyard is natuical themed). I also been breaking down another trailer that has parts i am using off of it got the the rusty winch off and the replacement on. changed out the jack with a bigger heavy duty jack. I also got the side guide rails off of the extra trailer and ready to be put on the original trailer, that took some time bolts ended up having to be cut with an Angle grinder as they were rusted solid. I was suppose to be getting my battery back from my brother today so i can see what kind of compresion i got on but he did not put it in the truck to meet up today (just might go get another one). So looks like today when i get home i will be putting on the side guide rails. hopefully the leaf springs are going to be interchangeable as the current ones are beyond shot. here are some pics of the trailer that is getting the breakdown and of the winch installed, along with just a couple more.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like a challenge. Are you going to re-configure the inside? Open it up?


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

You should name it Leonidas


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

bjmillet said:


> Looks like a challenge. Are you going to re-configure the inside? Open it up?


No configuration is staying the same, going for family fishing machine, that the girls can tan on if not fishing, and the wife likes the idea of the dual console as do I, i did a ski barge couple of years back and the wife didnt like riding up front on the console as she would get soaked if any kind of chop. on this one she can lay out up front or ride protected by the windshield.

there is alot of room in it already with it configured like it is and lots of storage.

this is a boat i have been serching for for about ....well along long time, and i reallly like the Dual console.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AlwaysWorkin said:


> You should name it Leonidas


always working you have lost me, not sure what LEONIDAS means or what it referneces 
please fill me in cuase i am looking for a name for her


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

They were the King in the 70's. My dad had one with just a side console. We caught tons of fish and skied behind it all day.

Keep sending pics and good luck.



Castaway2 said:


> No configuration is staying the same, going for family fishing machine, that the girls can tan on if not fishing, and the wife likes the idea of the dual console as do I, i did a ski barge couple of years back and the wife didnt like riding up front on the console as she would get soaked if any kind of chop. on this one she can lay out up front or ride protected by the windshield.
> 
> there is alot of room in it already with it configured like it is and lots of storage.
> 
> this is a boat i have been serching for for about ....well along long time, and i reallly like the Dual console.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Leonidas was the king of the Spartans famous for the Battle of Thermopylae. Watch the movie 300. It would be a good fit if u were to tournament fish out of that sucker and whoop everyone's butt


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AlwaysWorkin said:


> Leonidas was the king of the Spartans famous for the Battle of Thermopylae. Watch the movie 300. It would be a good fit if u were to tournament fish out of that sucker and whoop everyone's butt


like it it will be in the running, (wife will have to approve ) but i like it


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Enough posting, get to work on that project, then post.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, got a little further on the build, got another washing cleaned out the hull of all debris from the missing deck. and after getting the battery from my brother back, i charged it over night and well it would not hold charge. Ran into some other issues (will detail that later) but after a all clear, i got to look in to this new motor (new to me) bought new battery, hooked it up and she turned over, thank good ness no strater needed, put some fuel to her and after a litlle tinkering she fired up!!! had her purring like a kitten, so know comes the first issue, ihave no clue on a tilt and trim my other motor was manual. 

with the fresh battery i get no reaction from the tilt and trim, not a click or a hum. completly nothing where should i start? got saturday afternoon to work on it, and looking for ideas. definelty going to check to see that the wires are sending the signals but after that where should i start trouble shooting? trim motor? would be my thought. is there any thign common thast goes out on the tilt and trims? a relay possibly? 
it is a 1988 88HP spl johnson 

help me out guys any suggestions are apperiated!!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Castaway,
Good deal you were able to get the motor running. Regarding the trim, I would start at the tilt/trim relays. If you are not getting voltage to the relays check wiring. If you are getting voltage to the relays, I'd check that the relays are good. If your relays are good, next step check the pump. Pretty simple system, just start excluding potential issues until you find the culprit. Good luck!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Another day another problem solved...... tilt trim is going up and down up and down up and down that what it is suppose to do right..lol  next new leaf springs next weekend 

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a good project. It will be cool to see it finished, keep posting pics of the progress.

Oh yeah...quit stealing those street signs


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Put a new water pump in that motor before running too much.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Saltwatersenation, definitely all new fluids as well 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Long day*

well got back at it again..as said before this is a slow and pacing rebuild. first things first got the registration in the mail, but have to get it corrected as they tranposed one of the numbers. got her out of the garage on saturday, spent 8hrs compounding and waxing trying to get back to the origianl color, with great success. only downfall was sunday i could not lift my arm up completely sore from doing it all by hand ( my buffer was missing from the garage and couldnt remember who borrowed it) pick up some new to me seats off craiglist and got themm cut down to the correct hieght. headed to acaemy on sundaty and picked up some new cleats and installed then took the rest of the day off to spend with thte kiddo. few pics below. first one where we started on color old numbers off couple others of the color when we picked her up.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*long day more pic*

some more pictures


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good. You start that motor yet?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

saltwater sensation, yup she purrs like a kitten just need to drain gear oil and refill and put in new waterpump and some hydrolic fluid for the tilt n trim. major steps coming next fixing the stingers and patching the floor, not sure how i want to tackle that part yet. thinking have the stringers done and patch the floor myself. the good thing i am only in this boat $750 so far.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*???*

question for the 2cool crowd, what do you think it will draft at rest and running on plane? my initial thought is 1.5ft or 18" at rest and hopefully 12"-14" on plane.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I would have called every person in my phone trying to figure out who had the buffer. Looks good though.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> saltwater sensation, yup she purrs like a kitten just need to drain gear oil and refill and put in new waterpump and some hydrolic fluid for the tilt n trim. major steps coming next fixing the stingers and patching the floor, not sure how i want to tackle that part yet. thinking have the stringers done and patch the floor myself. the good thing i am only in this boat $750 so far.


You will likely need to remove more of the floor if you have bad stringers. George in Pearland can fix it up right for a decent price. But if you cannot pay to have it done just do your research. There is a lot of info out there.If you cut out the floor just make sure you leave a few inches around the edge to glass the new wood to.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Still moving forward*

Not a whole lot completed this week just got the side rails on the trailer and have started wiring up the navagation lights. got the tie down straps for the transom as well.

Oh and got some old school texas numbers on her now!

eventually i am going to get her to the water! goal is to be able to drop her in by 08/13/14. hopefully this will happen.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*SHE pee's*

well go thr water pump repair kit in the mail friday and installed it on saturday. lower unit gave me a little trouble with ther gear shift attachment finally got it off after about an hour of fidleing with it. crafted a temporary stand for the lower unit, and after re-installing now she PEE's....... onto the next task!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good deal.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

decided to move the t/t box to one of the under seat storage compartments where i will also hopefully house the battery, had to run the wires throuth the already exisiting PVC piping for the control and power wires for the motor. found that task to be a bit cumbersome as the hole drilled through the fiberglass is the same size as the existing PVC of which is at an angle so there fore the through hole is actually smaller than the opening of the PVC (little difficult to explain) upon movint he box i have decided to completely redue the ground and power wire for the T/T as the corrsion on the power wire was quite siginificant. got replacment power wir and ground wire this afternoon and will be installing them tonight. sorry i forgot to take the pictures before but will post the afte rpictures tommorrow. 

now for help, 
i know there are sponsors on 2 cool that do the kind of work i need done but my budget is tight (happy wife happy life). i want to have 3 stringers replaced they need to be about 3-4' in lenght to cover the rotten areas. my question is does anybody know who can do this for minium amount of $$ or even trade something (i have a engine console and othe ritems most men would be interested in ) ? dont want to spend over $500 on just the stringers. some of the deck is already removed as well, i believe they would need to cut out just a bit more to make it happen. i will redue the deck myself. so i just want the stringers done (patch job if you will) i got quoted over $800 by one place and to me that is just way to high. i figured the material cost to be around 200-250. when i was pricing it to do myself. 

any names or help is apperiated


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> decided to move the t/t box to one of the under seat storage compartments where i will also hopefully house the battery, had to run the wires throuth the already exisiting PVC piping for the control and power wires for the motor. found that task to be a bit cumbersome as the hole drilled through the fiberglass is the same size as the existing PVC of which is at an angle so there fore the through hole is actually smaller than the opening of the PVC (little difficult to explain) upon movint he box i have decided to completely redue the ground and power wire for the T/T as the corrsion on the power wire was quite siginificant. got replacment power wir and ground wire this afternoon and will be installing them tonight. sorry i forgot to take the pictures before but will post the afte rpictures tommorrow.
> 
> now for help,
> i know there are sponsors on 2 cool that do the kind of work i need done but my budget is tight (happy wife happy life). i want to have 3 stringers replaced they need to be about 3-4' in lenght to cover the rotten areas. my question is does anybody know who can do this for minium amount of $$ or even trade something (i have a engine console and othe ritems most men would be interested in ) ? dont want to spend over $500 on just the stringers. some of the deck is already removed as well, i believe they would need to cut out just a bit more to make it happen. i will redue the deck myself. so i just want the stringers done (patch job if you will) i got quoted over $800 by one place and to me that is just way to high. i figured the material cost to be around 200-250. when i was pricing it to do myself.
> ...


George in Pearland.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> decided to move the t/t box to one of the under seat storage compartments where i will also hopefully house the battery, had to run the wires throuth the already exisiting PVC piping for the control and power wires for the motor. found that task to be a bit cumbersome as the hole drilled through the fiberglass is the same size as the existing PVC of which is at an angle so there fore the through hole is actually smaller than the opening of the PVC (little difficult to explain) upon movint he box i have decided to completely redue the ground and power wire for the T/T as the corrsion on the power wire was quite siginificant. got replacment power wir and ground wire this afternoon and will be installing them tonight. sorry i forgot to take the pictures before but will post the afte rpictures tommorrow.
> 
> now for help,
> i know there are sponsors on 2 cool that do the kind of work i need done but my budget is tight (happy wife happy life). i want to have 3 stringers replaced they need to be about 3-4' in lenght to cover the rotten areas. my question is does anybody know who can do this for minium amount of $$ or even trade something (i have a engine console and othe ritems most men would be interested in ) ? dont want to spend over $500 on just the stringers. some of the deck is already removed as well, i believe they would need to cut out just a bit more to make it happen. i will redue the deck myself. so i just want the stringers done (patch job if you will) i got quoted over $800 by one place and to me that is just way to high. i figured the material cost to be around 200-250. when i was pricing it to do myself.
> ...


Fiberglass is STUPID expensive when you start buying sufficient quantities to do any substantial repair. I'm afraid you aren't being very realistic at the $500 mark. Also, doing "patchwork" on stringers isn't a very good idea. I totally understand the idea of wanting to save money, i'm a cheap mofo if there ever was one, but stringers need to be done right in order to maintain the structural integrity of the hull. George at South Tex Boatworks will be able to shoot you straight and give you a reasonable price on the repairs. He is a good guy.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> but stringers need to be done right in order to maintain the structural integrity of the hull. George at South Tex Boatworks will be able to shoot you straight and give you a reasonable price on the repairs. He is a good guy.


this is why i was wanting to have them done. i figure you can cut the remaining good one at say a forty five and the new one at a forty five degree angle and mate them together and then glass them in. i will contact george hopefully he can work with my small cheap *** budget. i do plan on next year having the remaining deck done completely. just need to get on the water i am loosing the summer to quick as every day goes by. LOL 
thanks for the input guys 
what is the shop name for george in pearland?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

George in Pearland works at South Texas Boat Works. Number is (281) 236-1779 or you can go over to www.southtexasboatworks.com

Good luck!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

rugger said:


> George in Pearland works at South Texas Boat Works. Number is (281) 236-1779 or you can go over to www.southtexasboatworks.com
> 
> Good luck!


thanks Rugger!!! i will see what he can do, i am sure he has a backlog like no other!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

pictures of moving the T/T box first one where it was then the power and ground wire redue and then finally new location and look of old location


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I quit telling myself when my boat was going to be done because it always takes longer than you expect. Now I tell people "it's ready when it's ready!"
Looks good.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I quit telling myself when my boat was going to be done because it always takes longer than you expect. Now I tell people "it's ready when it's ready!"
> Looks good.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


thanks Smack for the compliment!! definetly a challenge juggling boat repair time with family time.

now guys i need some help on glassing the stringers and need to get the material on order. what Glass cloth should i go with and approx. how much there are quite a few choices on IBOATS i do not know which weight to go with or type Woven cloth, biaxial, mat etc. also how much resin do you guys thinkn i need to do just the stringers there are 3 stringers that will be 4'-5' in length and 3/4" thick, and 1 at 8" inches tall the other 2 at 6" tall,
thanks for the help!!!!

George thanks for the quotes over the phone nothing against you but i am going to attempt this asa DIY, otherwise i will never learn fiberglass.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Castaway2 call me around 7 today i will tell you how and what to use ..... if your going to have your family on this boat and you wanna learn to do glass work you might as well do it right the first time


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

George in Pearland said:


> Castaway2 call me around 7 today i will tell you how and what to use ..... if your going to have your family on this boat and you wanna learn to do glass work you might as well do it right the first time


Thanks george will do!!!!! 
Appreciate the help, 
you just keep proven what everyone has been saying about you "great Guy"!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

George in Pearland said:


> Castaway2 call me around 7 today i will tell you how and what to use ..... if your going to have your family on this boat and you wanna learn to do glass work you might as well do it right the first time


Good man. :brew2:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Thanks George!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Juat wanted to post up and say many many thanks to George in pearland for the tips and advice on the glassing. i got the stringers all glassed in and they are rock solid. i apperciate you taking the time to talk with me on the phone and give your knowledge of the process.

sorry guys i didnt get any pictures of the stringers as i was busy mixing laying mixing laying mixing laying mixing laying. i have got the floor cut out too ( well my template out of a sheet or treated plywood ) hopefully head down and get the good stuff soon and then on to glassing it in. i do feel that the structure of the boat is good to go and solid as a rock now!! 
Thanks again george i will be looking forward to the gelcoating stage when i finally get there (probally over the winter, hopefully) i am going to get this deck in and head to matagorda for the first run (fingers crossed all goes well) I did have a question on another thread about Thermostats open temp range and if i could check them in boiling water, i put a new water pump in already but not sure i the T stats are good.

George you are awesome thanks a bunch bud!!!!!!! i will be sure to recommend you to every body


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

so got the replacement (temporary) floor in and sealed, went to matty for a week and she just would not go over 2500 rpms (bog and try to die) , so did a really quick carb rebuild while there ( told wife would only spend an hour on it since we were on vacation ) dropped her back in and same result, after getting home i have now replaced all the fuelines( to prevent more **** cloggin the carb) and have again rebuilt the carbs hopefully this time she gets woken up and runs like a scolded dog. the vinyl name came in and got put on as well along with the new engine decal (not traditional) here are a couple of pictures of some progress. Hunting seaon is nearing, which means i am running out of time to focus soley on this thing( need meat in the frezzer to make it through the next year ) hopefully this weekend she runs flawless ( if i can get to the water) 

pictures wouldnt load i will try again later.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*pics*

got them to upload


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Dude, you did a really nice job. You should be proud. Hope the motor issues get resolved soon, and I love the name!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

check the power packs


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Well???Figure it out yet?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Check the plug boots for pinholes or cracks that the spark may jump out of and rob power.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

All put together last Friday just haven't made it to the water (not 2 cool) if I cant make it this weekend it will be a few weeks south zone opener on the 19th, fingers crossed the wife just says go ill mow the lawn and clean the pool! Lol.. Where do you think the closest ramp not busy and decent to 249 and cypresswood? lake conroe off 105 or?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> All put together last Friday just haven't made it to the water (not 2 cool) if I cant make it this weekend it will be a few weeks south zone opener on the 19th, fingers crossed the wife just says go ill mow the lawn and clean the pool! Lol.. Where do you think the closest ramp not busy and decent to 249 and cypresswood? lake conroe off 105 or?


That or Lake Houston Marina. On the left side just after you cross the 1960 bridge.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Couldn't get to the water cause of the rain so put on the get me home motor and new bracket


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

And decal


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Fun stuff*

Well it has been a little whileâ€¦waiting on the weather window ( too darn cold and always raining lately) to get the test run, if she doesnâ€™t run this time I am going to replace the fuel pump and if that doesnt help then a mechanic. But in the mean time I added some fun stuff, the chart plotter /sonar. As I was installing teh elite 5, the kiddo thought it was a good idea to help with the trim she went ahead and put on some plastic wire wrap..gotta love a 5 yr old, but she did do a great job at it. Once I get the engine all figured out and running strong, I am going to break her all the way down and completely redue the gel coat for the deck, it is in bad shape. The webbing material is a gel coat correct? 
Here are the pictures of the Lowrance elite 5 HDI


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Good thread on the rebuild. 

Were you able to get a "shine" back to the hull after you cleaned it up?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Southernflounder said:


> Good thread on the rebuild.
> 
> Were you able to get a "shine" back to the hull after you cleaned it up?


Yes. . Sorta... not as good as a new boat boat a clear coat would bring it all the way back. It does shine now just not line new. .i think there is one picture showing the transom and the side you can see the shine on the transom.. and thanks!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good job Castaway, all that work has paid off and now you have a nice boat.

:cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Man she's nice! Thank you for sharing her progress, I've been lurking.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Great write up. I wish I could find a similar model cheap that just needed cosmetic repairs. I can do most of the work except structural. Reading your posts has me pumped.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

bearwhiz said:


> Great write up. I wish I could find a similar model cheap that just needed cosmetic repairs. I can do most of the work except structural. Reading your posts has me pumped.


i waited a good long time (mutilple yrs ) to find this exact boat, looking at craiglist every day. i really wanted a Dart but the spartan was close enough ( same hull just slightly, and I mean slighly different layout) stay on craiglist every day they ae there. i had to drive to corpus christi but hey what was a hundred in gas, when i got exactly what i wanted. this one was originally selling for 1000 but i left corpus only spending 600 plus gas.. goodluck bud !!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Headed out here shortly for a trial run wish me luck. . Just want full rpms!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work.. She'll get er' done and give you plenty options.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

And i need a coil .. so back to the house..


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

She ran 30 mph turning 4500 rpms but idle is rough one cylinder no spark at idle so hopefully a coil and I'm perfect


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pic for the proof


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

were you at lake houston ??? i put in there yesterday , sure looks like the same boat i saw . had an another guy taking pics from the ramp with you . my wife and i were comenting what a cool looking boat that was . 
i always told my kids , anybody can can go buy a new one , you take something old and make it new , tou done something !


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ccketchum said:


> were you at lake houston ??? i put in there yesterday , sure looks like the same boat i saw . had an another guy taking pics from the ramp with you . my wife and i were comenting what a cool looking boat that was .
> i always told my kids , anybody can can go buy a new one , you take something old and make it new , tou done something !


Yeah that was us... seems one more bug to fix in the motor and i can finish the cosmetics. Thanks appreciate the compliments! Which boat was yours?, we sat ther quite awhile diagnosing the rough idle and ensuring she doesn't leak my pops got a kick out me accidentally being shocked pulling off plug wires lol


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> Yeah that was us... seems one more bug to fix in the motor and i can finish the cosmetics. Thanks appreciate the compliments! Which boat was yours?, we sat ther quite awhile diagnosing the rough idle and ensuring she doesn't leak my pops got a kick out me accidentally being shocked pulling off plug wires lol


red and white nautic star . maroon pickup .


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ccketchum said:


> red and white nautic star . maroon pickup .


yeah i remember seeing you, Nice Rig !!! were you just out running around, or did you do any good?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*power pack*

well I got the coil put on and fired her up on the hose....pulled the plug wire and still no spark...DARNIT! so now waiting delivery of the new power pack. should be here on thursday so a quick install and fingers crossed hopefully this will be the last piece of the engine puzzle and saturday I am cruising the lake. need some good mojo guys, really dont want to break into the Strator etc.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

first family trip last weekend.... kiddo had a blast!!! so rebuild success so far !!!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*new hatches*

Took out the old rear hatches as they were little rotted. Built some new ones, just need to get an uplostery shop to make some cushioned covers now. any 2coolers do this kind of work, for a decent price? Looking to have them slide on top and snap on the sides( kinda like puttig a hat on them) so that they are removable when fishing. here are pic of the new ones.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*one day at a time*

Continuing on the rebuildâ€¦.. I know I am beating my own thread to death but I am glad as I will eventually use it as a time line and save all the post and document everything I did for my grandkids and children to read one day ( why not). So now, I have rebuilt the side control bracket as the old one was slightly rotted on the bottom. I also made a new kill switch tether , which turn out a lot better and easier than I thought it might. Anyways for those lurking/ following here are some pictures


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

another step done. .tuff coat front deck and rear decks and the spot for the cooler


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*couple more pictures of new tuff coat deck*

Some more of the tuff coat on the deck... was really impressed with the stuff, it is easy to use not overly expensive and appears like it is going to last quite some time.. the thing i will like about it is that if and when it starts to diminish or I get a big scratch in it is i just roll over the bad spot and I am back in business. I highly recommend this stuff so far we shall see what a season or 2 brings. 
Also thanks to Smackdaddy for answering a few questions i had on the phone.. some may not care for you but youâ€™re alright in my book!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*New to me ss steering wheel*

installed the new to me s steering wheel thaks to a fellow 2 cooler wateRfowLFisHinG...thanks to all that gave me a PM and offering thiers up for sale !!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess I fell a little behind here on the rebuild..... so some pictures of the latest stuff completed.
added interior lights 
added underwater lights 
added stereo and speakers 
made a glove box


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

added the tool holder seen in post above 
new leaf springs installed 
that's about it for now.. new seats being installed soon along with new pedestals and then over the winter who knows?????!!!!


----------

